# INstaller ubuntu sur une partition existante mai pas princip



## korse (15 Février 2009)

Bonsoir. 
je suis sur imac intel cor duo osX.5. 2,4ghz.
Lors de mon installation d'osX, j'ai partitionné mon dd en 2: la première partition est là où se trouve mon systeme. Elle fait 170 Go. 
La deuxième où je met ma bibliothèque itunes fait 70 Go (dont 40 de dispo).
J'ai telecharger Ubuntu 8.10 et VMware Fusion.app.. 
Jusqu'ici tout va bien. 
J'ai suivis les differents tutos mais rien à faire ça ne marche pas.
Alors voila je m'explique je voudait installer ubunutu sur ma 2eme partition qui ne contient aucun systeme. Et, bien entendu je n'ai pas de cd pour graver ubunutu..
Quelqu'un va-t-il pouvoir m'aider?? merci bcp.


----------

